# Back to normal



## OutOfTheHole (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey, so about 2-3 months ago I've started to get weird symptoms of detaching from my body and my voice, feeling like I don't control my actions, basically DP.My thoughts were completely scattered, and most of them unintelligible BS that had nothing to do with anything. Mostly I felt like just a body (I don't even have control of), with no personality. Probably not as severe as some of you, but it still really bothered me when I did physical things or when I tried to hold a conversation. I found this forum about a month ago and have been lurking ever since, so I think I should share a couple of things that helped me overcome this.

I got a lot better since I started practicing mindfulness - meditation and just generally being in the moment. It helped me to take my mind off it, sometimes for hours or days at the time. Another thing is establishing routine - school, or work, or anything, just don't sit around and do nothing all day. I think I got it from doing nothing all summer, and after I got back to school and started to socialize I felt a lot more like myself. Also, if you're in school, listen to the teacher, even if he's boring. It's a kind of meditation really, and after I started doing it I felt like I had a lot more concentration and could follow conversations much more easily. What helped me also is to stop reading spiritual stuff. I felt a lot like my old self after I stopped reading Eckhart Tolle, DPselfhelp and stuff about the ego and consciousness and started reading random stuff on reddit, watch comedy movies and listen to music like I used to.

The last thing, and probably the most important, is something I call "rebuilding your personality". Think about it, DP could be a blessing. When you have no personality, you're in the perfect position to be anything you'd like! Adopt an ego, so to speak. So what I did is I just laid in the hammock in my garden, and think about things I want to think about. I'd think about happy memories, things I like, movies, book, how beautiful the universe is, how amazing it is to be alive, things like that. Sometimes I'd talk out loud, just to get comfortable with my voice. After I did that for a couple of times it started to be my normal state of mind, so basically my thought reinforced who I am and what I like, and it was great. I'd also say things like "I choose to lift my right hand" and then lifted it, or I'd walk around and intentionally lift each leg, or type on my keyboard really slowly and conciosuly choose which key to press. It was like stepping into the driver sit of my body, and it felt like my actions weren't on autopilot anymore.

After doing all of those things, I don't remember what being DP'd is like. I'm feel like an improved version of my old, happy self. I won't come back to read the comments, because I promised to myself it's the last time I visit DPselfhelp ever again. Maybe it will help some of you, and I hope we'll all meet on the other side and eat some cake.


----------

